# What's Up with the color of this bird



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

This bird was born a gray grizzle color with some white and white flights. Now it is molting and the gray is coming back in as white.

It's mother is an inbred Hollywood and her sister is a recc, red. The father is an almost pure white Golden Matten's cock. 



What do you think,


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Can't wait to see it after the molt, nice looking bird.
Dave


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Crazy Pete said:


> Can't wait to see it after the molt, nice looking bird.
> Dave


I hope it is still here at that time. Just starting them down the road.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

*NEWS FLASH,*

I just noticed a sibling to this bird who was born a white grizzle is doing the reverse. Her white is being replaced with gray feathers. I'll get a pic for you tonight. 

Can anyone tell me why?

Mark/Ace


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

I cannt tell you in genetic terms but a grizzle in most cases with age they get darker in color


----------

